# Can dry hay be used as substrate for bearded dragons?



## Gao (Oct 24, 2015)

Can we use the kind of hay they use for rabbits and Guinea pigs as substrate for bearded dragon? It stays dry and I think it's safe even if they eat it. And is sand bad for all reptiles in general or for some lizards it's fine? Because I've seen people use sand for a lot of small desert species like skinks.


----------



## jamesbreck (Aug 14, 2014)

Gao said:


> Can we use the kind of hay they use for rabbits and Guinea pigs as substrate for bearded dragon? It stays dry and I think it's safe even if they eat it. And is sand bad for all reptiles in general or for some lizards it's fine? Because I've seen people use sand for a lot of small desert species like skinks.


Normal sa ds fine calcium sand is rubbish and hmm I wouldn't use it as a substarte but as enrichment providing you kept it away from the heat source put a pile in a corner I imagine they'd have a dig through 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

I would consider sand essential to recreating certain natural habitats. Berber skinks and sandfish spring to mind as sand burrowing species.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Do Not use calci sand. if you want a proper substrate for a BD, use 30% playsand (argos stuff) and 70% topsoil. I wouldn't personally use hay as a substrate, It just wont keep in the humidity required and as it is technically tinder, bearing in mind the sort of temperatures these animals need, I think you are quite literally playing with fire if you use it!


----------



## Gao (Oct 24, 2015)

ZachyBoy said:


> I would consider sand essential to recreating certain natural habitats. Berber skinks and sandfish spring to mind as sand burrowing species.


So basically sand is only bad for Beardies and Leos, but for other smaller desert species sand is okay right?


----------



## Gao (Oct 24, 2015)

harry136 said:


> Do Not use calci sand. if you want a proper substrate for a BD, use 30% playsand (argos stuff) and 70% topsoil. I wouldn't personally use hay as a substrate, It just wont keep in the humidity required and as it is technically tinder, bearing in mind the sort of temperatures these animals need, I think you are quite literally playing with fire if you use it!


OMG you're absolutely right I've never thought of the fire issue!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sand on its own is only good for reptiles that live on sand, ie in a sandy desert. Leos and BD's do not live on a sandy desert. They live on hard baked earth with a loose top layer of sand/soil.


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Sand itself should not cause any problems for BDs and Leos, as long as the rest of the care is correct, as Harry said, it forms part of their natural habitat. :2thumb:


----------

